# Tractor pto stuff



## Rick Stanley (Feb 25, 2014)

Hoping there are some hydraulic guys in here. Got a few ideas for projects. First, I have a tractor pto powered, 3 point hitch, 4 ft. rotary tiller. It is a Wheel Horse brand and is designed for Wheel Horse D series tractors. The pto speed on these tractors is 2000rpms. I didn't find this out until I bought it for my standard 540rpm pto tractor. Is there a such thing as an INLINE speed increaser gear box from 540rpm to 2000rpm that would have power enough to run a tiller?


----------



## gzecc (Feb 25, 2014)

I would suggest going to the people who really know. Like the forum below.
http://www.wheelhorseforum.com/forum/3-wheel-horse-tractors/


----------



## Jags (Feb 25, 2014)

Check here, they may just have what you want:
http://catalogs.hubcityinc.com/farmrev/model390.html


----------



## semipro (Feb 25, 2014)

Rick, what's the "hydraulic" issue here?
It sounds like you just need an inline reducer/increaser gearbox (a purely mechanical device where speed/torque changes depending on which direction you install it).
Or, is the tiller powered by a hydraulic pump that connects to your tractor's PTO shaft?   If this is the case then you'll need to use a different external pump or the device Jags posted.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 25, 2014)

I was going to say that's a crazy fast RPM for a PTO, until I realized the front PTO on my own tractor runs 2100 RPM.  I'm so used to seeing 540 or 1000 RPM for rear PTO's, that I assumed all implements ran those speeds.

If this tiller runs off a hydraulic pump, I'd be swapping to a 540 RPM pump with similar flow and pressure ratings, to run on your tractor.  No sense in adapting mechanics, if you can do it hydraulically.


----------

